# Compiz-fusion nur mit "--indirect-rendering" trotz AIGLX

## V10lator

Ich versuche jetzt schon seit einiger zeit compiz-fusion zum laufen zu bekommen.

Doch wenn ich es mit "compiz --loose-binding --replace ccp" starten möchte erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
> 
> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

 

Google hat viele Vorschläge zu diesem Thema doch keiner hilft.

Als GraKa kommt eine Radeon X700 (RV410) zum einsatz.

Hier noch ein paar (relevante?) Infos:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX
> 
> (==) AIGLX enabled
> 
> (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
> ...

 

package.keywords:

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati ~amd64
> 
> =media-libs/mesa-7.5.2 ~amd64
> 
> x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~amd64
> ...

 

Sollte noch etwas fehlen reiche ich es gerne nach.

----------

